# Epic Store und Widerruf



## MontagID (1. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich versuche gerade beim epic store von meinem widerrufsrecht (auf das  man ja irgendwie teilweise zumindest verzichtet) gebrauch zu machen.
unter gewissen umständen ist der widerruf eines spiels dort nämlich schon möglich.
nun wurde ich aufgefordert die eigentümerschaft meines epic kontos zu bestätigen.

Das sieht dann so aus:

Damit wir fortfahren können, solltest du uns bitte in einer Nachricht so viel wie möglich der folgenden Informationen zukommen lassen, damit wir die Eigentümerschaft des Kontos bestätigen können:

• Deine aktuelle IPv4-Adresse, mit der du dich eingeloggt hast. Die IP Adresse findest du hier: What's My IP Address? Networking Tools & More
• Das Erstellungsdatum deines Epic Games Kontos
• Die Rechnungsnummern der Käufe bei Epic Games, die du mit diesem Konto getätigt hast. Rechnungsnummern beginnen mit einem A, worauf 8 Ziffern folgen (z.B. A12345678).
• Die Orte (Stadt, Bundesland/Region), von denen aus du Käufe über das Konto getätigt hast
• Der ursprüngliche Benutzername des Kontos
• Die letzten 4 Ziffern der ursprünglichen Kreditkarte
• Das Datum deiner letzten Spielsitzung
• Die Namen der externen Konten, die du mit deinem Epic Games Konto verknüpft hast, und das Datum der Verknüpfungen

Ich hab denen im übrigen von der mail adresse geschrieben, mit der ich auch bei epic konto angelegt habe...
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------

